# Missed a golden opportunity



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww CRAP!

I didn't discover this web site until AFTER the Superbowl game.

istreak

I coulda been famous.  Everybody woulda known my name.  I coulda been an inspiration to the world, especially if I snuck into the US to do it, too!

Well, there's always next year.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 9, 2010)

How funny , but come on man- do some sit-ups


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

Sit ups would ruin it. Streaking is about shock and disgust. Excellent Nestor. Now you need to start the Canadian version.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not shock and disgust!

It's about complete freedom of expression.

Heck if I could post a video in here, I'd treat everyone in here to some nude solo interpretive dance.

But, I couldn't guarantee that people wouldn't be shocked and disgusted.

I got arrested for doing that in the soccer field at Assiniboine Park.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2010)

oh, this will end well......


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

Nestor send it to old dog since his popcorn is ready!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm kinda wondering why that popcorn is "crisp" even though there's probably a half pound of coconut butter in each of those containers.

I'm figuring it's crisp on top and soggy at the bottom, but they probably didn't want to print that on the container.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 9, 2010)

ummm.... Nestor, I know it's cold in the "Peg", but you do know that streaking means bare nekkid!  That dude is a poser with his nasty beige gonch!  You could have easily one-upped him by actually streaking! Mind you, he doesn't appear to be hiding anything  anyway - he ought to check out the post on tape measures.  We may have gone metric here in Canada, but an inch is still an inch, IMHO.


That accent of his doesn't work on me either.  Mind you, he likely doesn't get any attention whatsoever with his clothes on, so good for him for making an effort.  

Go Nestor!  As you said, there's always next year!

Cheers,
Holly


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2010)

Hysterical! ROFL.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 10, 2010)

bungalowbabe said:


> ummm.... Nestor, ...you do know that streaking means bare nekkid!



Oh, yes, I'm aware of that.  Running across a football field with your clothes on is just some shmuck delaying the game to everyone's annoyance.  Running across a football field naked is a sure fire crowd pleaser.  It beats the half time show every time for entertainment value.

There's some stuff you just never get tired of.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 11, 2010)

Ugly people bits bouncing around? Ehh... I would prefer a marching band.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 11, 2010)

Nestor if you were in fact as testicular as you would have everyone believe - there's some Olympic games going on in your own country you could go streak.  Don't forget your insulated mink johnson mitten.  It gets cold up that way.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2010)

OK Nestor!  The games have officially opened.  YOUR ON!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 13, 2010)

::banana::


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 13, 2010)

Cute- Nestor!
Watched the opening ceremonies last night- pretty cool.  Are your "aboriginies" (sp?) what we call Native Americans... ?  It was all pretty interesting.  I'm embarrassed to say I don't know enough about your country & culture.  It was very interesting.  Good job Canada!  Now get rid of that rain (poor Wayne Gretzky)  and bring on the snow !


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 13, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Are your "aboriginies" (sp?) what we call Native Americans... ?  It was all pretty interesting.  I'm embarrassed to say I don't know enough about your country & culture.  It was very interesting.  Good job Canada!  Now get rid of that rain (poor Wayne Gretzky)  and bring on the snow !



The aboriginal peoples of Canada are the Canadian equivalent of your Native Americans.  They were individual nations before the white people settled the continent, but now have banded together to collectively resolve treaty claims with the Government of Canada.

Those natives looked all cute and cuddly on TV last night, but there has been an awful lot of bad blood between the white and native peoples in Canada.  A few years back, the native people in some Ontario reserves blocked a major highway into Toronto so that people had to drive many miles out of their way to get to and from work.  In one town in British Columbia, a town had been built on native land that was under a 100 year lease from the natives.  At the end of the lease, the natives demanded their land back, including everything the whites had built on that land, and that would mean that thousands of people would simply loose their homes and businesses.  I don't know how that dispute ended.  Here in Canada, natives living on reserves don't pay income tax, get all their medical and dental needs taken care of free of charge, don't have to pay for glasses or hearing aids or prescription druge, and are given houses to live in on the reserves.  Still, alcoholism, drug abuse, family violence and child abuse runs rampant on those reserves.  My nephew flies an airplane up to many of the reserves in Manitoba, and they call those flights "Coke and potato chip runs" because that's half of the cargo the plane takes up to the reserves.  The native people in Canada put some of the money they were given toward building their own University in Saskatchewan where both native and white kids could attend university.  That University has since been shut down and funding stopped because the money that was earmarked for legitimate expenses ended up in the pockets of the Board of Directors of that University.  Here in Manitoba, one drug and alcohol treatment center run by natives in Manitoba was shut down because the manager of the center saw fit to take the entire staff on a Caribean Cruise which supposedly had someone giving a class at one point on the cruise about treating drug and alcohol addiction.  Basically, they used the money they were given for running the treatment center to go on a cruise.


No, they didn't show a drunk native passed out on the sidewalk in the winter during the opening ceremonies of the Vancouver Olympics.  They portrayed our natives as being well dressed responsible citizens.  Many of them are, but there are enough that aren't that there's generally widespread prejudice against natives in Canada.  Joke:  "What do you call a native in a $99 suit?"  Answer: "The accused."

The weather on the east coast of Canada, just like the east coast of the USA is heavily influenced by the Pacific Ocean.  It almost never snows along the coast because of the moderating influence of the ocean.  Instead, Vancouver and Victoria get lots and lots and lots of rain.  Just like Seattle.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Then why did Vancouver get chosen for the Olympics ?
We just had another 10" dumped on us yesterday- we could've had the Olympics here in little 'ol Indiana


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Then why did Vancouver get chosen for the Olympics ?
> We just had another 10" dumped on us yesterday- we could've had the Olympics here in little 'ol Indiana



Granite Girl, Indiaina doesn't have aboriginies or mtns do they? Luging down the side of an interstae overpass just won't win the gold...


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Darn! 
 I bet I could find some people who could play like aboriginies


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 16, 2010)

Granite-Girl:
     In Australia, the native people are called "aboriginies" or "Abos".  In North America, they're called "natives", "indians", "first nations", or "aboriginal people".

     In Canada, there's also a separate class of people who were the offspring of aboriginal women and the french speaking fir traders who were the first white contact with many native groups.  Those people are called the "metis".  (pronounced may-ti)
The original metis were "half blood indians" or half indian, half white.  However, since then, those metis have had children with both white and indian and now the metis have anything from very little native blood to almost all native blood; it all depends on the individual person.

Vancouver got chosen for the winter Olympics 8 years ago, and at the time no one knew what the weather was going to be like in Vancouver in 2010.  However, if they keep having trouble with the snow melting, I'll tell them about your offer, and maybe they can hook up a truck and tow rope and pull the skiers down one of your snow covered highways instead this year. :grin:

Generally, the natives in Canada are not well liked because of the propensity for unemployment, petty crime, alcoholism, family violence and drug abuse amongst "urban indians" that migrate into the cities and those that still live on native reserves.  However, the 2010 Olympics in Vancouver are not being held on a native reserve.  The ski resorts and facilities at Whistler and other venues are world class.  And, the Vancouver Olympic Organizing committee undoubtedly made peace with the Indians by promising them they'd play a big role in the Olympics so they wouldn't start protesting the games right while the city had the world's attention.

Natives can be a real pain in the butt when they start bellyaching about the causes of social problems amongst their people.  As best as I can understand it, it all boils down to the filthy stinking white man stealing their land from them 200 years ago, and they've been so psychologically scarred since, that the only reasonable option open to them was to drown their sorrows in alcohol and get buzzed out of their minds sniffing solvents, even when pregnant so their children would be born with fetal alcohol syndrome and also be born impaired.  If it wasn't for the white man stealing their land 200 years ago, then natives would all be fine upstanding pillars of the community today.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 16, 2010)

> Granite Girl, Indiaina doesn't have aboriginies or mtns do they? Luging down the side of an interstae overpass just won't win the gold...



.......you obviously have never been to Gary.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 17, 2010)

> Vancouver got chosen for the winter Olympics 8 years ago, and at the time no one knew what the weather was going to be like in Vancouver in 2010. However, if they keep having trouble with the snow melting, I'll tell them about your offer, and maybe they can hook up a truck and tow rope and pull the skiers down one of your snow covered highways instead this year. :grin:


We'd love to have them


> Natives can be a real pain in the butt when they start bellyaching about the causes of social problems amongst their people. As best as I can understand it, it all boils down to the filthy stinking white man stealing their land from them 200 years ago, and they've been so psychologically scarred since, that the only reasonable option open to them was to drown their sorrows in alcohol and get buzzed out of their minds sniffing solvents, even when pregnant so their children would be born with fetal alcohol syndrome and also be born impaired. If it wasn't for the white man stealing their land 200 years ago, then natives would all be fine upstanding pillars of the community today.


Talk about holding a grudge.   But really from what we did to our native americans- they do deserve a little land,respect,...  but come on it's been 200 years, pull up your boot strings & do something for yourself !


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 17, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> But really from what we did to our native americans- they do deserve a little land,respect,...  but come on it's been 200years, pull up your boot strings & do something for yourself !



What we did to Native Americans is no more than what the Turks did to the Armenians in WWI, what Stalin did Ukrainians during the great famine of 1932 and 1933, what Stalin did to his own people in sending so many hundreds of thousands of them to freeze and work themselves to death in Siberia.  It's no more than what the Japanese did to the Chinese in WWII,  and what the Germans did to the Jews, Jehovoh's witnesses, homosexuals and the mentally ill during the 3rd Reich.  And, it's peanuts compared to what the Khumer Rouge did in Cambodia or what the Hutus did to the Tutsi's in Rwanda.

There has always been cruelty between peoples of different nationalities.  But, people get back on their feet and carry on.  Stalin starved millions of people in Ukraine because they didn't want to collectivize their farms into co-ops.  (They didn't want to lose their land to communism.)  Few of the people sent to Siberia had any idea what they did wrong, if anything, and hundreds of thousands died without ever knowing justice in the frozen Russian bush.  The Japanese enslaved the Chinese in the territory they captured, and Chinese and Korean women were used as whores for the Japanese army.  The Germans both enslaved and gassed the Jews, and had guilotines they used on Jehovoh's Witnesses and people of other religious persuations.  And, right now in North Korea, people scour the railway tracks to collect the kernels of wheat, barley and rice that fall off the trains carrying it to the ports for export to other countries.  North Korea is exporting food to support it's own economy while it's own people slowly starve to death.

Native Americans were no more persecuted as a people than any of the others mentioned above.  They're in very good company.

However, as you pointed out,  all of those other nationalities have since pulled themselves back up by their boot straps and have carried on.  There are many happy, healthy and wealthy Russians, Jews, Cambodians, Ukrainians and Koreans  on this Earth.  Native people, however, continue to wallow in self pity and blame everyone else except themselves for their own miserable situation.  And I, for one, am tired of hearing about it from them.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ Kelebay......
Is there any subject you aren't an expert on?  Why don't you chill once in a while?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 17, 2010)

Obviously, I'm not very busy today.


----------



## bungalowbabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Apparently everyone has forgotten that when it comes to snowfall and temperature, elevation is a crucial element.  We have MOUNTAINS here on the coast.  And once you are a few kilometers (miles) inland from the ocean, there is a significant difference in both temp and precipitation.  It can be pouring rain on my house while 500 meters up the snow is falling.  

Besides, we're Canadian!  We specialize in making snow.  We get that conversion from water to ice crystal.  It's not exactly rocket science.  Nestor needs to put aside the naked prancing around in front of the mirror and work on his weather expertise, in my humble opinion.  There is no fault in the logic that it would be cold, snowy and otherwise amenable to outdoor winter sports this year, as it has been for most of recorded weather history.

I may be wrong about the above assertion, being so much younger than Nestor, but I remember snow on the mountains every winter since I was old enough to be dazzled by such pretty sights.

See, I've had my measure of wine, and now I'm mouthing off. Typical Canadian.  Spouting off from behind the bottle. But come on, isn't Vancouver spectacular when the skies are clear and blue with the mountains on parade along the north shore?  We aren't givien to showing off, but then again, surrounded by this stuff we're used to it and it's very cool to see us on TV. 

My one beef about the whole Olympic song and dance is the last line in the "I Believe" song which is grammatically annoying.  You can't say "I believe in you and I" just so it rhymes.  I may have to write a letter to the editor.  Or get the Queen on board to correct this outrage.  

I feel much better now.  Thank you.

cheers,
Holly


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 18, 2010)

nestor_kelebay said:


> obviously, i'm not very busy today.



rofl....!!!!


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 18, 2010)

Vancouver does look like a very interesting & beautiful city.  They are doing a great job with everything.   Watching the skiing & snowboarding last night proved how beautiful your area is. And I'm sure this is a record winter for you, as it has been a record winter for lots of parts of our country.  Just goes to show you never know what's coming.
You Canadiens should be proud of pulling off a spectacular show- which I'm sure has taken a lot of hard work & $$$.  Good job!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 18, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Vancouver does look like a very interesting & beautiful city.



The Rockies have the most beautiful scenery I've ever seen.  Whenever I've been in the mountains the one thing I always remember was the beauty of nature and the clear cold streams running off the mountains.


----------

